# υπαστυφύλακας



## Cadmian (Apr 2, 2012)

Χαίρετε.

Αν ο αστυφύλακας αντιστοιχεί στον βαθμό του νέτου-σκέτου police officer ή police constable, ο υπαστυφύλακας σε τι αντιστοιχεί; Ή αν δεν αντιστοιχεί, πώς μπορούμε να τον αποδώσουμε;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2012)

Υπάρχει βαθμός υπαστυφύλακα;
http://www.astynomia.gr/index.php?option=ozo_content&perform=view&id=67&Itemid=58&lang=

Ή μήπως λένε έτσι τον δόκιμο αστυφύλακα;


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 2, 2012)

Πραγματικά δεν έχω ιδέα. Να εννοεί άραγε υπαρχιφύλακας; Αυτοί είναι στις φυλακές όμως, απ' όσο γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον, πράγμα τελείως άσχετο με το κείμενο μου.

Μία γενικής φύσεως λύση με αποτελέσματα είναι το assistant police officer. Το κρατάω μέχρι νεωτέρας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2012)

Μα και στο διαδίκτυο τα ευρήματα για _υπαστυφύλακα_ είναι ελάχιστα και περίεργα.

Μπορεί να μην υπάρχει στη Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Police_rank — υπάρχει ο _cadet_), αλλά στο διαδίκτυο θα βρεις _deputy constable(s)_.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 2, 2012)

Είναι μία λύση. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2012)

Βαθμός υπαρχιφύλακα υπάρχει (οι βαθμοί εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2012)

Είχαμε, θυμάμαι, βασανιστεί εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8669-Captain-(New-York-City-Department-of-Correction)


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 2, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος βαθμός, δεν υπήρξε ποτέ. Χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως ειρωνικά-σαρκαστικά για τους δόκιμους αστυφύλακες, όταν ελλείψει άλλου προσωπικού χρησιμοποιούνται σε καθήκοντα που κανονικά θα ήταν αστυφύλακας που έχει ήδη εξέλθει από την σχολή. Επίσης μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε νέους αστυφύλακες που πρόκειται να δώσουν ξανά πανελλήνιες για την σχολή αξιωματικών, από όπου θα εξέλθουν ως υπαστυνόμοι, συν αστυφύλακες = υπαστυφύλακες. Τέλος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και εντός της ίδιας της σχολής για να «ξεχωρίσει» τους υπαστυνόμους εξ ιδιωτών και τους εκ του σώματος όπου έτσι ή αλλιώς υπάρχει έντονη κόντρα μεταξύ τους. Όλες αυτές οι χρήσεις ανεπίσημες, ειρωνικές-καθόλου κυριολεκτικές και μάλλον σε περιορισμένο επίπεδο, τίποτα καθιερωμένο.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 2, 2012)

Σαν να λέμε δεκανέας αλλαγής ένα πράμα.

Για καλό και για κακό, τελικά το έκανα police second sergeant (υπαρχιφύλακας). Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2012)

Εννοείς ότι στο δικό σου κείμενο φαίνεται να είναι ένας κανονικός χαμηλόβαθμος, οπότε τον έκανες ό,τι ήθελες...


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 2, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Σαν να λέμε δεκανέας αλλαγής ένα πράμα.



Σκέψου το καλύτερα σαν «υποδεκανέας», αλλά με αρνητική χροιά.



> Για καλό και για κακό, τελικά το έκανα police second sergeant (υπαρχιφύλακας). Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις.



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στους υπαξιωματικούς η υποκατηγοριοποίηση γίνεται με χρήση του first/second class, κι όχι first/second σκέτο, άσχετα από την απόδοση στο policenet.gr. Από την άλλη, αν πας με αυτήν την απόδοση, έχεις μεταδόσει λάθος νόημα διότι το police second sergeant είναι υπαρκτός βαθμός κι όχι υποτιμητικός χαρακτηρισμός. Εκτός αν πιστέψεις ότι ο συγγραφέας του ελληνικού κειμένου το γράφει τελείως στην τύχη, το λέω διότι βλέπω σε κάποια άρθρα την χρήση του «υπαστυφύλακα» σαν να ήταν όντως υπαρκτός βαθμός.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 2, 2012)

Αν ο συγγραφέας δεν έχει καλή σχέση με την αστυνομία και τους βαθμούς των ένστολων, πιθανόν να μπέρδεψε τη λέξη _υπαρχιφύλακας _(τον υπαρκτό βαθμό, δηλαδή) με τη λέξη _υπαστυφύλακας_ (που κάποιοι, όπως προανέφερε ο LostVerse, τον θεωρούν κανονικό βαθμό).


----------

